
Show HN: Java Returns to the Browser with TeaVM - TeaVMFan
https://blogs.oracle.com/javamagazine/java-in-the-browser-with-teavm
======
ludamad
Cool stuff. I wonder if and when it will target webassembly

~~~
TeaVMFan
There is a webassembly target, but it is currently considered experimental:

Demo: [http://teavm.org/live-examples/jbox2d-benchmark/teavm-
wasm.h...](http://teavm.org/live-examples/jbox2d-benchmark/teavm-wasm.html)

Build flags for web assembly:
[http://teavm.org/docs/tooling/maven.html](http://teavm.org/docs/tooling/maven.html)

------
russdpale
I can't remember a single java app I ever enjoyed using. Why are we going back
here?

~~~
karmakaze
JetBrains IntelliJ IDEA

I used to develop the Forex trading app for OANDA using desktop Java. Don't
know that 'enjoyed' is the word I'd use it but it worked pretty well at the
time keeping up charting realtime rates.

